# Asus Mainboard: BOOT DEVICE LED leuchtet - kein Signal am Monitor



## Linkeex (17. Dezember 2011)

Nabend, also ich bin kurz vorm Verzweifeln!

Alles fing damit an dass ich mir einen neuen CPU gekauft habe, einen AMD Phenom II X4 965 3,4GHz 125W.
Den wollt ich einbauen hab mir damit allerdings das alte Mainboard zerschrottet, wieso weis ich leider auch nicht, da ich jedoch sowieso upgraden wollte bin ich kurzerhand zum Händler gefahren und hab mir ein neues Mainboard geholt: Asus M5A97 Pro für AM3+.
Zusätzlich habe ich mir noch DDR3 von GSkill gekauft: 8GB G.SKILL CL9 F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT KIT

Damit habe ich dann alles so sauber es nur geht, sprich mit Gummihandschuhen und ohne Gewalt etc.
Ich hatte alle Kabel doppelt überprüft, ja auch die 2x pins für CPU sowie die 2x 6 pins für GPU.
Es trat dabei allerdings folgender Fehler auf:
Ich schalte den PC an, es beginnen alle Komponenten zu starten, also CPU Lüfter dreht, Festplatten rattern, GPU Lüfter dreht. Dann geht die MemOK LED an, gefolgt von der CPU LED beide nur ganz kurz. Weiter geht kurz die VGA LED an, der Lüfter der Grafikkarte geht aus und es beginnt das BOOT DEVICE LED zu leuchten.
Dabei piepst das Mainboard 2 mal kurz, jedoch unterscheiden sich die Töne (einer höhere oder tiefer als der andere).

Was ich dann alles versucht habe:
- RAM einzeln durchprobiert
- RAM richtig eingesteckt, zuerst beide blauen Slots bestücken etc.
- Aufpressdruck für CPU überprüft
- BIOS reset via Batterie rausnehmen
- Grafikkarte vom Bruder
- CPU neu reinsetzen

Hat alles nichts geholfen.

Ich hab dann auf Verdacht eines Mainboard-Defekts das Board wieder zum Händler gebracht, dieser hat mir das selbe in neu noch einmal mitgegeben. 
Dann vorhin bau ich das dumme Teil mit Gummi-/Samthandschuhen ein. Achte peinlichst auf jedes Detail, mein Kumpel hat sogar extra noch mal unabhängig von mir alle Stecker überprüft, und wieder der gleiche Fehler.

Was habe ich dann versucht:
- RAMs einzeln testen
- MEMOK Knopf drücken bis LED leuchtet
- Grafikkarte vom Bruder einbauen
- RAM vom Bruder einbauen
- Netzteil vom Bruder einbauen
- Minimalsystem einrichten
- BIOS reset via Batterie raus
- RAMs beim Bruder eingebaut, funzt tadellos

Ich bin langsam total angepisst, ich hab jetzt schon so verdammt viel Geld ausgegeben und ich habe einfach keine Ideen mehr.
Zur Hilfe hier mein System in der aktuellen Zusammenstellung:

AMD Phenom II X4 965 3,4GHz, 125w
ATI Radeon HD 4870 Club3d
Asus M5A97 PRO
Corsair VX 550 W
8GB G.SKILL CL9 F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT KIT

Also meine Vermutung ist, dass entweder der RAM nicht kompatibel ist oder dass die CPU am Arsch ist, sind aber mehr irrationale Vermutungen.
Es wäre spitze wenn ihr mir noch Tipps zum testen geben könntet. Ganz klasse wäre es wenn jemand schon einmal den selber oben beschriebenen Fehler hatte.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für eure Mithilfe ich hoffe ich löse dieses verdammte Problem bald.
Meine Geduld ist echt strapaziert.

Bei weiteren Fragen bin ich natürlich hier zu erreichen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Linkee


----------



## TankCommander (17. Dezember 2011)

War die neue CPU schon verbaut als das MB kaputt ging?

Hört sich nach CPU an...für mich


----------



## Linkeex (17. Dezember 2011)

Das hat sich folgendermaßen zugetragen: Ich hab meine alte CPU rausgebaut, dabei gab es ein paar Komplikationen mit dem Kühler da sich dieser nicht von der alten CPU lösen wollte. Ich habe dann also dummerweise die alte CPU aus dem Mainboard gerissen.

Erst dann habe ich die neue CPU ins alte Mainboard gesetzt, dann ging nichts, dann neues Mainboard und so weiter.

CPU hatte ich auch vermutet...


----------



## TankCommander (17. Dezember 2011)

Welcher Kühler hast du? Event. ist der Anpressdruck zu hoch das die CPU nicht startet. 

Teste mal deinen RAM jeweils einzeln..


----------



## Linkeex (17. Dezember 2011)

Kühler ist Alpenföhn GroßClock'ner.
Hab den Kühler aber auch schon losgeschraubt, kurz angehoben und ganz vorsichtig draufgesetzt. Keine Veränderung.
RAM hab ich bereits einzeln getestet mehrfach.


----------



## TankCommander (17. Dezember 2011)

Versuch mal den Rechner ohne Kühler zu starten. Wenn du merkst das er startet gleich den Stromstecker ziehen.


----------



## Linkeex (17. Dezember 2011)

Funktioniert nicht.


----------



## TankCommander (17. Dezember 2011)

Haste auch den 8Pin Stromstecker im MB? Links oben


----------



## Linkeex (17. Dezember 2011)

Ja und auch den 6pin 2x an der Grafikkarte und die hatte ich auch beide drinn als ich das Netzteil meines Bruders benutzt habe.
DOUBLECHECK^^


----------



## TankCommander (17. Dezember 2011)

Ok. Am einfachsten wäre es wenn du deine CPU bei deinem Bruder im MB testen tust.

Vorausgesetzt das dein Bruder ein entsprechendes MB hat


----------



## Linkeex (17. Dezember 2011)

Okay werd ich nachher versuchen. Ich hab allerdings noch eine Frage. Ich hab ein wenig im Asus Mainboard Handbuch nachgeforscht und dort steht dass die RAM in der 8 Gigabyte Version nicht kompatibel sind bzw. nicht eingetragen. Nur das Set mit 2GB ist eingetragen.

Relevantes Bild: Bild ansehen - SuckMyPic - Image Hosting at its Best


----------



## TankCommander (17. Dezember 2011)

Dann würde die RAM LED leuchten und nicht die CPU LED. Des weiteren müsstest du irgendwann mal ins Bios kommen, selbst wenn das MB mit dem RAM überhaupt nicht kann


----------



## Linkeex (17. Dezember 2011)

> Dann würde die RAM LED leuchten und nicht die CPU LED.



Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, die CPU LED leuchtet nicht. Sie leuchtet nur beim Start kurz auf so wie wahrscheinlich alle LEDs.
Das LEDs dass an bleibt ist BOOT DEVICE LED.


----------



## TankCommander (17. Dezember 2011)

OK. Falsch verstanden, dachte die CPU würde leuchten. Sorry

- Alle SATA-Ports trennen bis auf die WIN platte. Teste mal verschiedene Ports aber nur alleine mit der win platte

- Alle USB Stecker entfernen beim booten


----------



## Linkeex (17. Dezember 2011)

Okay hab ich versucht, zeigt keine Wirkung. In einer halben Stunde kann ich die CPU testen. Ich bin gespannt ^^


----------



## Linkeex (17. Dezember 2011)

Okay habe gerade die CPU von meinem Bruder bei mir eingesetzt. Funktioniert nichts.
Dann habe ich meine CPU bei meinem Bruder eingesetzt. Funktioniert wie eh und jeh alles!

Ich bin schwer verwirrt...


----------



## TankCommander (17. Dezember 2011)

Hast du das Panel (HD LED, Power, Reset ect.) richtig zusammen gestöpselt? Wenn das falsch ist bootet er nicht 

Die SATA-Ports hast du alle durch getestet mit der WIN Platte?


Bau mal ohne Gehäuse auf nur auf der MB-Folie. Und versuch zu starten


----------



## Linkeex (17. Dezember 2011)

Es GEHT, ich komme ins BIOS! 

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt KEIIIINNE Ahung warum, hab gerade die Karte von meinem Bruder nochmal verbaut, das ging dann auf einmal, dann meine Grafikkarte rein und es läuft. Irgendwas anderes eingesteckt hab ich eigentlich nicht...

Seis drum nach 48h Kampf habe ich gesiegt!


----------



## TankCommander (17. Dezember 2011)

Freut mich! Und viel Spaß mit dem EFi

Gruß Tank


----------



## Flo5455 (15. August 2018)

Linkeex schrieb:


> Nabend, also ich bin kurz vorm Verzweifeln!
> 
> Alles fing damit an dass ich mir einen neuen CPU gekauft habe, einen AMD Phenom II X4 965 3,4GHz 125W.
> Den wollt ich einbauen hab mir damit allerdings das alte Mainboard zerschrottet, wieso weis ich leider auch nicht, da ich jedoch sowieso upgraden wollte bin ich kurzerhand zum Händler gefahren und hab mir ein neues Mainboard geholt: Asus M5A97 Pro für AM3+.
> ...



Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem jedoch habe ich gerade gespielt und plötzlich ist mein PC abgestürzt(Bildschirm,Tastatur und Maus waren aus)

Ich habe :
-Gigabyte gtx 1080 einfordern oc Edition (auf 
 2100 Megaherz übertaktet aber das schon 
 seit längerem und mit 3D-Mark getestet
-AMD rysen 7 1700 (bei einer Spannung von 1.35 auf 4000 Megaherz [Ich denke das war zu viel habe noch nicht sehr viel Erfahrung damit]
-cooler Master Masterliquid ML240R RGB (die ich mir gestern erst eingebaut habe [die jedoch nicht beleuchtet ist obwohl sie sollte,Sie leuchtet auch an den steckplatzen nicht wo die Gehäuselüfter dran sind welche jedoch leuchten.])
-msi b350 PC Mate (am4 sockel)
-seasonic Focus+ 80+gold 750FX Gully Modular
-16GB G.skill Tridentz rgb DDR4-3200(hab aber auch schon ballistix sport 16GB DDR4-2666 versucht)

Ich weiß wirklich nicht was ich machen soll!danke schon mal im voraus ,hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen .

Schnelle Antwort wäre cool


----------



## Schwarzseher (17. August 2018)

@Flo5455
Besser du machst mal einen eigenen Thread auf sonst wird sowas gerne übersehen,weil das andere Problem ja gelöst wurde
Am besten schilderst du dein Problem nochmal etwas genauer.


----------

